# ******** Window Stickers



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Back in the good 'ol days we had a nice little sticker that promoted both the foum and the old TTOC. It fitted nicely into the quarter light or a top corner of your front windscreen. Now the TTOC has branched off, we are left with a unpromoted forum.

Who would the interest be in a tasteful and descreet window sticker with the forums address on it (no i dont mean stickers that are plasterd on your side sills or bumpers or other tasteless places) to promote the forum?

Jae, if it seems popular, shall i draft something up and organise it?

Cheers


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Tasteful and discreet and I am in favour


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

I am in favour too


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yup, sounds good.

Cost before was Â£1 each, IIRC, so we will stick with that. I have the old design somewhere.....hmmmm.

KMP, design will be good, can you work with me directly. We should stick with the the old dimensions'ish.

As soon as they become available, you can buy them online via FastPay from this site.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

are they ready yet ?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Top idea [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Great Idea and Im up for it, I will have a sticker too!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

aye. G'wan then!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm in! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm up 4 that.

Let us know when they're ready pls.


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

i would like a uk tt forum sticker !!! good idea .. !

check out the sticker i already have from audi TT club Italy ..

http://www.audittclub.it/polott.html

what you think ... ???


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Game on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

got my UK one in the post this morning ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm for it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I like the little window sticker Foiel


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Great idea!! Count me in. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is the old one we did back in 2000/01

http://www.********.co.uk/images/sticker.gif


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'd be up for one, so yes please ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Count me in too


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

ok then... go on,

go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on

i'll have one 2.

Sno


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Who would the interest be in a tasteful and descreet window sticker with the forums address on it (no i dont mean stickers that are plasterd on your side sills or bumpers or other tasteless places) to promote the forum?


LOL!..fantastic idea...! : Do you work in Marketing?



> KMP, design will be good, can you work with me directly. Â We should stick with the the old dimensions'ish.


The old sticker was great, about he size of 2 50p pieces.

Could the marketing genious please consider a sticker that can only be seen/read when stationary and 2 inches away from it is going to be fantastic publicity, NOT! Â ;D

And if you are willing to publicise the forum you should be ready to display it properly other wise "Whats the point"?!

TBH, I was dissappointed when my TTF stickers came through not in the design, the design as you see is really cool. but size was useless to someone wishing to "fly the flag" so to speak.

I think you need to have a bigger forum sticker than the old one, but then thats coming from a someone whos already branded tasteless! Â ;D

I've had Zero response fro my ******** stickers in 18 months and 3 from drive by responses from TT-Quattro in 4 months. ( no they didnt hunt me down for cutting them up!) : which by the way is a risk in forum publicity on your car! Â 

If "discreet" means unreadable except by a pedestrian next to your window then all it will do is make you feel better about having a forum sticker...

and most TT owners are too concerned about the tastefullness of one to want to have a "useful" promotional sticker on their car.

So how does one "promote the forum" on 1.5"x2.5" sticker? 
Just saying if it aint readable then it aint worth doing IMO.

Sorry if this is a tad cynical, but the initial comment is too personal and contadictory to "promote the forum" to not warrant some cynicism. Â ;D

p.s. If you want to take "taste" (or "tasteless")further....http://www.litewave.co.uk sell a glow disc you could stick your TTF sticker in front of to illuminate the lettering at night. Â 

There you go , one for each 1/4 window perhaps?
http://www.litewave.co.uk/electrick_decal.htm


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> LOL!..fantastic idea...! : Do you work in Marketing?
> 
> The old sticker was great, about he size of 2 50p pieces.
> 
> ...


Well i was expecting a response like this from one of your mob, but i wasn't expecting it from you WAK, i thought you were the ones with the brains.

Unlike your little community there are ALOT of people here who know the fine line betwen taste and tacky, therefore dont like to plaster their car bumpers/sills/windows with grotesque decals etc, so a tastefull window sticker will more than suffice.

I dont recall anybody saying it will be identicle to the old one in colour, only size.

I am not going to get into a argument with you, as i really have given up trying to work you and your 'intentions' out. The sticker for this forum will be tastefull and readable and viewable. If you dont like it, im sure you have more than enough of your own to stick on your car. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Well i was expecting a response like this from one of your mob, but i wasn't expecting it from you WAK, i thought you were the ones with the brains.
> 
> Unlike your little community there are ALOT of people here who know the fine line betwen taste and tacky, therefore dont like to plaster their car bumpers/sills/windows with grotesque decals etc, so a window sticker will more than suffice.
> 
> I am not going to get into a argument with you, as i really have given up trying to work you and your 'intentions' out. The sticker for this forum will be tastefull and readable and viewable. If you dont like it, im sure you have more than enough of your own to stick on your car. :-/


Allways so personal young man, likewise I dont want to argue and have given up on your firey attitude with so many.



> I dont recall anybody saying it will be identicle to the old one in colour, only size.


Anyway lets keep it on topic....you have jumped on it completely wrong......misinterpreted my point.

IMO....just my opinion...please allow me to express it.......

the Design was fantastic and very cool...the Gas cap and font was excellent...

The size.....was useless as a promotional engine....

if you believe it would be useful to maintain the size and simply change the design then IMO you will be repeating a mistake...as it will get little publicity.

Whilst I appreciate your opinion on taste and size on display will need to be considered the purpose a sticker of the original size will have is a feel good factor for he owner and maybe the occasional pedestrian owner may see it.
:-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Wak - if you don't want one then that'a fine... you don't have to have one.


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

> Well i was expecting a response like this from one of your mob, :-/


Jonh B, I think he means U!!

 ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak - if you don't want one then that'a fine... you don't have to have one.


no need to get shirty m8, Â

only trying to help.......

you make a useful promotional sticker instead of a tiny pointless one.....I still have them on my car by the way.

most of this lot wont have seen the dimensions of the old sticker so you best make it clear what they are getting for their quid....and yes I dont want a teeny weeny tasteful one. Â ;D

just think you need to add a few inches to it but hey ho...what do I know? 

in fact actually I apologise...KevP you are right the one with "the brains" should have know better to rise to the bait.

please ignore my opinion on the sticker as it seems to be getting peoples backs up.

Moderators if you feel the opinions are controversial please edit delete the posts... :-/


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

> just think you need to add a few inches to it but hey ho...what do I know?


Are we still talking bout stickers here!!


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

All this aggression over a sticker ???

I this handbag's at dawn?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think the point depends on what the purpose of the sticker is for.

In my eyes, both Kev and Wak have equally good points, but I think their idea of the purpose of the sticker is different - that's all.

Moley


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> In my eyes, both Kev and Wak have equally good points


Totally agree - Wak had, IMHO, a valid point that if the idea is to promote the Forum / Club the sticker needs to be visible from more than a foot away.

OK, the post was somewhat confrontational in making the point, but it had within it a valid comment.

Guess we need to strike the balance between making it visible and so big it is "tacky" :-/


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

If it's not tacky it won't stick *at* all.

Yes, yes, I'm already at the coatstand.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps have two stickers? One big one and one small one for those of us who don't like to shout about it too loudly?:-/ :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Totally agree - Wak had, IMHO, a valid point that if the idea is to promote the Forum / Club the sticker needs to be visible from more than a foot away.
> 
> OK, the post was somewhat confrontational in making the point, but it had within it a valid comment.
> 
> Guess we need to strike the balance between making it visible and so big it is "tacky" :-/


Exactly my point, but I apologise for being confrontational but only in reflection of the initial comments.

I've just been washing the car and the original sticker is about 1x2 inches.

I think you should be looking at something between 50-80% of the base of length of the 1/4 window at least or it wont be seen.

If its fancy like the original then it still would be hard to pick up the text, if it simply had ********.co.uk as big as the sticker then you have a chance at getting someone driving by noting it.

If your going to do it then consider its purpose and effectivness in promoting. :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

> Well i was expecting a response like this from one of your mob, but i wasn't expecting it from you WAK, i thought you were the ones with the brains.
> 
> Unlike your little community there are ALOT of people here who know the fine line betwen taste and tacky, therefore dont like to plaster their car bumpers/sills/windows with grotesque decals etc, so a tastefull window sticker will more than suffice.
> 
> ...


dropped your handbag again I see.....  once again another personalised and sad response Â :-/ seems to be impossible to say anything on these posts without being attacked..... :-X guy was just 'expressing' his opinion....


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

YUP !! ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I wanted to write a positive post here but am getting pretty Pi$$ed Off! with all the digging from certain forum members..

Cant be arsed


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I would say that the last sticker was a tad on the small side, but also it had more information.

This one will ONLY have the TT Forum on it, no more. I think it could be slightly larger, but not intrusively so.

With regards to making 2 sizes, would kind of agree it could be a good idea, BUT the costs double on the setup side, unless we use a digital printing process, as with traditional printing requires up to 4 plates to be made to print the colours 

Some good points have been made in this thread, and will be absorbed in the design process.

Jae


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

I've been on these forums for quite a while now and both you guys are valuable members, however that attack on Wak did seem a little over the top.... saying that if he doesn't like it he doesn't have to have one is fine, but are you saying that his comments regarding size are wrong and should not be expressed? I tend to agree with him from a marketing perspective, but at the same time if you're looking to sell loads I recon the small ones would sell more, as most people would want one from a feel good perspective i'd imagine.

maybe it's just the monday morning effect ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

" Moderator "

Define please.

Are they only supposed to be moderate in the forums they moderate?

I'm starting to feel the draw of the not so darkside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

stop flirting and just make the f***ing sticker, I take it some of you don't have much to do if you have time to write all that crap about a sticker.

some of you should sell your TT's and buy a Volvo


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The TTOC badges are not massive and don't say TT OWNERS CLUB in a massive font. I have only had mine on a few days and lots of people have asked about it and other forum members have seen my car Â ;D

They would only need to be massive if they were being used for an aggressive marketing campaign


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

Q. When is a sticker not a sticker? ???

A. Who Cares? ;D

Just make the sticker and stop bitching about it. 

The idea itself is sound, all we need to do is come up with some designs / sizes that we all like.

The design of the original was great.

Jae, perhaps some designs / sizes should be posted for everyone to vote on ???


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Guys, maybe the size of the sticker is not the biggest problem, but its placement. A sticker in the window will not be as visible as a contrasting one on the paint. I will mention that the Greek S3 Club have a sticker about the size of the rear quattro badge (maybe a little bigger, around 1cm) which displays their web address and you can certainly read it while it is not OTT. They have produced it in silver and black so you choose the one which contrasts with your paintwork. I have seen a lot of cars with it and it is certainly recognisable from a distance.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

youch! 
I go anyway for a few days and it all gets a tad warm in here.....

Anyho. Not wanting to pass comment one way or t'other, just thought I'd chip in my experiance - which may or may not have any valid points to make.

I'm a member of a 2-wheel forum aswell as in here, and we went down the same route.

Admitedly easier for 'us' as there are a limited number of places to put a sticker on a bike.....

We ended up with a plain white one, deisnged to be stuck on the inside of the 'screen, about 2cm tall and maybe 20cm wide (look, the bike is at home in the garage, and I'm in work - ok? I'm working from memory here! )

It looks good without being 'in your face'.
It is totally unreadable at anything above walking pace.

BUT - we have got ourselves a shed load more members on thbaord cos people's (biker's) natural reaction to seeing a load of bikes parked up is to go and have a look at it.

Same applies to TTs in my experiance.

As long as it's not so small that you need a magnifying glass, it stands a good chance. I think anyway.

However, all that said, no matter what size it is, I won't be having one I'm afraid.

I park next to my boss in work, and if he comes on here and notices what times I've been posting at, he won't be my boss for long.....  :-/


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

> I park next to my boss in work, and if he comes on here and notices what times I've been posting at, he won't be my boss for long.....  Â :-/


You have a point there.... it's like the cases i've heard of where people have been slagging off their boss/company on friendsreunited.co.uk and ended up sacked! :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Not wanting to pour cold water on the idea at all - think it's a great concept.

Just might need to make sure I don't post any words / pics that could get traced back to me....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Not wanting to pour cold water on the idea at all - think it's a great concept.
> 
> Just might need to make sure I don't post any words / pics that could get traced back to me....


such as my bike sig pic - D'oh! :-[


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

HEres a pic of the said stickers from the past on my car. Give you an idea of size of em, for those that may want them. I want tell you who I got mine off.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Why lie? We all know you use the other forum all the time and slag this one off so stop trying to be enigmatic about it

Sebastion, I don't like being called a liar. Â 

Exactly what was the lie ? Â

More of a question, and I never got an answer.



> " Moderator "
> 
> Define please.
> 
> ...


And this from a man who uses a pseudonym.

Stand up and be counted, don't hide.

Yes I have visited the darkside on occasion, but have not registered, YET and therefore could not slag this one off.
But I understand the draw after comments like yours.

If it was meant as a joke Â , I didn't get it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There are, of course, (at least) two sides to every argument.

If you as an owner want a sticker that says you belong to a club because you want to be associated with it. Fine. Produce the stickers and make them nice and discreet.

If on the other hand, they are going to be used as a promotional tool for this forum, also fine. Just make the stickers bigger.

The only issue I can see is that if people want bigger stickers to actively promote this forum, then they shouldn't be expected to pay for them. But then that's a decision they have to make themselves.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nicely put Kell



> The only issue I can see is that if people want bigger stickers to actively promote this forum, then they shouldn't be expected to pay for them. Â But then that's a decision they have to make themselves.


Hmmmm. Personally wouldn't object to small Â£ to cover cost of production.
After all, if they drag more people in here, the forum grows and we all benefit?

I guess anyway.

Just my opinion, for what it's worth*

* quite possibly, not a lot


----------



## craig_h (Sep 22, 2003)

Yep - great idea, Ill be up for buying some. Let me know when they are ready!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

IMO i couldn't careless more pulicity means more hits which inturn means bigger server and more cost so in turn means more popups to pay for it. which is a bad thing  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW ! Such a fuss about a sticker , a shame Kevin Powell had a nice idea then spoilt it by making an attack (yet again and again and again) :-/

I continue to be amazed that Wak, after all he has done for the TTOC and the TTF ,can be publicly attacked when ever he makes a point of view ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We would appreciate it the TT Owners Club is kept out of this.

We are an apolitical club and always have been. Any views of individuals expressed in this thread are not the views of the club.

We wish everyone a Merry Christmas and hope everyone gets the window sticker of their dreams ;D



> ....after all he has done for the TTOC ....


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> Why lie? We all know you use the other forum all the time and slag this one off so stop trying to be enigmatic about it.


I think a point of order needs to be made. TTQ has never and will never enter into any slagging off of any other forum or forum member.

Personnel attacks are removed as soon as they are seen. If there are any derogatory remarks on TTQ about TTF then let me know and I will get them removed.

I think that it is very sad that a good idea has yet again degraded into nothing but personnel attacks and bitching.

This forum has got a hell of a lot of good and useful information on it, and is a great reference library, but sadly it is tarnished by this sought of behavior.

Come on guy's we all love the car even if we don't love each other. Can't we except and respect other peopleâ€™s opinions.

Moderators if you wish to remove this post then please do so. I will understand if you do. This post is not meant as an attack on any individual or TTF it is meant as constructive criticism.

Waiting to be flamedâ€¦â€¦


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

People... please let's keep to the subject at hand... that of the ********'s sticker.
Personal attacks, bickering etc etc etc does nothing to help this forum, entice new members to stay or improve our reputation.
Infact it damages this forum, and encourages people to go elsewhere.

So... all together now... ******** sticker.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think the stickers are a great idea and I would display a small one in my car. Us TTR drivers don't have that much window space ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sim 
You could put one on your sunroof 

i will get my coat then


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> sim
> You could put one on your sunroof Â
> 
> i will get my coat then Â


i think we will need a forum cloakroom soon.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll have a sticker please ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Back in the good 'ol days we had a nice little sticker that promoted both the foum and the old TTOC. It fitted nicely into the quarter light or a top corner of your front windscreen. Now the TTOC has branched off, we are left with a unpromoted forum.
> 
> Who would the interest be in a tasteful and descreet window sticker with the forums address on it (no i dont mean stickers that are plasterd on your side sills or bumpers or other tasteless places) to promote the forum?
> 
> ...


not who would be intrested then? ;D


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

If it goes ahead, put me down for one. ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

Any news on the stickers yet? I'll have one as soon as they are available....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not size that counts its what you do with it.
I'm up for one 8)
regards malc


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Any news on the stickers yet? I'll have one as soon as they are available....


Hopefully this side of Crimbo, but if not, it will defo be at the start of the new year


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'd love a sticker too please, if poss


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

us too please 8)

roof down (-1) van morrison on the cd - sun shainning - god we love life


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: kmpowell Posted on: Nov 13th, 2003, 10:29pm
> Back in the good 'ol days we had a nice little sticker that promoted both the foum and the old TTOC. It fitted nicely into the quarter light or a top corner of your front windscreen. Now the TTOC has branched off, we are left with a unpromoted forum.
> 
> Who would the interest be in a tasteful and descreet window sticker with the forums address on it (no i dont mean stickers that are plasterd on your side sills or bumpers or other tasteless places) to promote the forum?
> ...


For Goodness sake. There is a guy who come up with what he thinks is a good idea; he asks someone else if he thinks it's worth progressing and what do we get? A thread that degrades into cussing each other and arguing over something that hasn't even been seen as yet.

Just let the guy get on with it. If you don't like it - don't buy it!
And stop whining and bitching and displaying your own bigotry. 
'It's not nice and it's not clever'.

Put me down for one - sight unseen ...... 

(And don't get me in a bad mood! :)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> HEres a pic of the said stickers from the past on my car. Give you an idea of size of em, for those that may want them. I want tell you who I got mine off. Â


Please take this my personal opinion.... I do think the ******** Sticker, looks insignificant by the side of a TTOC sticker, and as this is the location where my TTOC sticker is and a ******** sticker would be, I am not sure the ******** sticker has the right effect.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I think the forum needs a bigger sticker eg for the door?? I think it could work, anyone agree? People just can't see those window stickers when you're doing 140mph on the M1. :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D Nice one !


----------

